# how you'd start planning a 2 sub wall?



## roadrage (Jul 16, 2009)

Anybody with experience with dual 15 or 18 sub wall set-ups? I've got over 14 cu. ft., maybe 16 or 17 with some wierd angles. I've been told to keep it as squared off as possible in side, but it's a two-door neon so I could go into some cavities and up over the rear deck for some more space if it helps? Been running two 2500 watt rms @ 1 ohm amps and plan on more in the future. Right now I just need to get the wall right... top port, bottom port, or drivers side? what size or type?... thanks for any advice you can give me.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd start by going to Car Audio at CarAudio.com and asking those guys.


----------

